# BWAAAAAAARKKK! I have chickens!! PICS!



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

My Mum-in-law and Bro-in-law gave me money for my birthday (Today WOO!) for some chickens.. (They also bought me loads of chickens related presents, so funny!) 

Here they are...
























































Not sure what they all are if anyone wants to help!?

Guesses were a black rock? Warrens, hybrids and sussex x?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)




----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

They're very nice. They look like warrens, not sure what the black one is although it does look like a black rock to me. They don't look that young either, where'd you get em from? And I'm guessing your landlord finally ok'd them.
Just a couple of questions, is there 2 perches in there? Cos if there is I'd probably add another one and be aware that 7[?] chickens will make that coop pretty dirty quickly enough lol My 9 make their 7x5 foot coop messy within a few short days. Also, have fun chasing them around the garden when they hop that fence, mine got over 6 foot when they were unclipped and ruined all the flower beds and veg patches lol.
And I'd get some leg mite spray cos a couple have lumpy legs, just to be on the safe side.
Enjoy them though they're my favourite animals :flrt:


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

Where did you get your chook house from theres a dude selling those on ebay for about £70 but hes got some dodgy feedback??


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> Where did you get your chook house from theres a dude selling those on ebay for about £70 but hes got some dodgy feedback??


Mine was on ebay for about that -What's the name of the seller? I'll check n see if it's the same or point you in the direction of the seller of mine. Are you looking to buy one?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

LiamRatSnake said:


> They're very nice. They look like warrens, not sure what the black one is although it does look like a black rock to me. They don't look that young either, where'd you get em from? And I'm guessing your landlord finally ok'd them.
> Just a couple of questions, is there 2 perches in there? Cos if there is I'd probably add another one and be aware that 7[?] chickens will make that coop pretty dirty quickly enough lol My 9 make their 7x5 foot coop messy within a few short days. Also, have fun chasing them around the garden when they hop that fence, mine got over 6 foot when they were unclipped and ruined all the flower beds and veg patches lol.
> And I'd get some leg mite spray cos a couple have lumpy legs, just to be on the safe side.
> Enjoy them though they're my favourite animals :flrt:


They were from a lady nearby that is having to get rid due to her Collie constantly barking at them so they're not that young.
There are 2 perches, plus another coop coming tomorrow.
They haven't jumped the fence yet, there's lots for them to scratch around in and that's all they've been doing so far. Not really bothered what they do to the garden, it's huge, I just didn't fancy trying to round new hens into a new coop that they'd never known before. 
All but 2 put themselves to bed, the other two we put in as it was getting dark.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Brat said:


> They were from a lady nearby that is having to get rid due to her Collie constantly barking at them so they're not that young.
> There are 2 perches, plus another coop coming tomorrow.
> They haven't jumped the fence yet, there's lots for them to scratch around in and that's all they've been doing so far. Not really bothered what they do to the garden, it's huge, I just didn't fancy trying to round new hens into a new coop that they'd never known before.
> All but 2 put themselves to bed, the other two we put in as it was getting dark.


Ah right, another coop would be good cos it is small for the amount of hens IMO. I locked my girls in their coop till the next day so they knew were bed was. Mine spent the first few days exploring their run and after that they escaped daily till I clipped em, over a 6' 6 fence too so beware they may get out of the garden too. Apart from sorting their legs I'd worm them too unless they've been done recently. They're great fun, I couldn't live without chickens now - even though they're real trouble makers. They only eat and destory the most expensive things lol


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Where I got them from, she had 3 coops for 10 hens and they always all roosted in the same coop, which was smaller than my coop.
I would have felt cruel locking them in lol.. They had loads of fun scratching up some bluebells and rooting through all the leaf litter and in the roots of the bush.
I'm getting 3 pekin bantams tomorrow too. 1 white one and 2 black.
Can't wait to find my first egg!
I've already got some wormer too.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Brat said:


> Where I got them from, she had 3 coops for 10 hens and they always all roosted in the same coop, which was smaller than my coop.
> I would have felt cruel locking them in lol.. They had loads of fun scratching up some bluebells and rooting through all the leaf litter and in the roots of the bush.
> I'm getting 3 pekin bantams tomorrow too. 1 white one and 2 black.
> Can't wait to find my first egg!
> I've already got some wormer too.


The first egg is amazing. Aye chickens tend to roost together. My Dad's used to all sleep on his fence during the summer.
I have a feeling bluebells are poisonous (I seem to remember anything with a bulb was..) and chickens are pretty thick and eat anything lol Also watch that run turn into a mess, they LOVE destroying pretty ground into dirt. It's much easier with gravel than having to tidy up after them. They've pretty much killed the lawn, flower beds, veg patches, everything.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

I have a feeling a 2nd coop will be wasted as they'll roost together anyway :/
I'd searched plants that are poisonous and didn't come up with bluebells. I also have some cowslip in there but didn't find any info on that being poisonous either. The only other thing I have in there is lemon balm.. which again I found nothing on. They haven't even touched the lemon balm and it's quite large. The bluebell were scratched up but not eaten and the cowslip is completely untouched. 

One half of the run is already a mess, just soil, leaf litter, bit of bark and old bits of tree and bushes. That's the main part they've been scratching in. Other half is grass.. Don't mind them scratching it up at all, it will look better than the jungle that it is now, it's needed a mow for a few weeks - Might set them to work on the rest of the garden lol.


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Brat said:


> I have a feeling a 2nd coop will be wasted as they'll roost together anyway :/
> I'd searched plants that are poisonous and didn't come up with bluebells. I also have some cowslip in there but didn't find any info on that being poisonous either. The only other thing I have in there is lemon balm.. which again I found nothing on. They haven't even touched the lemon balm and it's quite large. The bluebell were scratched up but not eaten and the cowslip is completely untouched.
> 
> One half of the run is already a mess, just soil, leaf litter, bit of bark and old bits of tree and bushes. That's the main part they've been scratching in. Other half is grass.. Don't mind them scratching it up at all, it will look better than the jungle that it is now, it's needed a mow for a few weeks - Might set them to work on the rest of the garden lol.


Oh yeah, they keep my lawn short. Or non-existant atm lol You have to watch what they eat, they eat anything. Including dog and cat poo, eurgh.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Eww that's gross! My cats seem to only like pooing on my veg patch, right where I've planted garlic :/
One cat will always come inside for a poo though in his litter tray, odd thing.

I got some other chickens for my birthday too... They wont need much feeding though 

..

Mother-in-law painted a cockerel and framed it for me. She's called it "Cockylocky" lol, I love it!










Then there's the chicky choccy, chicken canvas and chicken watering can!


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Brat said:


> Eww that's gross! My cats seem to only like pooing on my veg patch, right where I've planted garlic :/
> One cat will always come inside for a poo though in his litter tray, odd thing.
> 
> I got some other chickens for my birthday too... They wont need much feeding though
> ...


Yeah I got given a lot of chicken paraphenailia including 12 books lol and cups, tea pots, egg cups ect


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

Awww I'd love some chickens! It's something I've wanted to do for a few years now... but with a fairly small garden and two dogs they'd take up too much room I think. 
Still, it's nice to see others living the chicken dream lol.


----------



## Marinam2 (Sep 4, 2007)

It was something like *websellerltd*


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

xautomaticflowersx said:


> Awww I'd love some chickens! It's something I've wanted to do for a few years now... but with a fairly small garden and two dogs they'd take up too much room I think.
> Still, it's nice to see others living the chicken dream lol.


they do make really small bantams the size of little pigeons you knows, ones that are fine in a coop and run, and you can let them out for a scratch while you`re about 
:whistling2:


----------



## vonnie (Aug 20, 2007)

Oooh I love that watering can!!!!

Congratulations Brat. They look like they've made themselves right at home. Can't wait to see pics of the pekins too - they're such little characters.

Oh and a belated happy birthday. I hope you didn't spend ALL day watching the new girls !


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

mmmmmmmmm dinner


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

:gasp: jen, thats harsh!


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> :gasp: jen, thats harsh!


I was only joking lol, but if I kept chickens that's what they would be for


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mine are just pets, my quails on the other hand are fattening up nicely.........

:2thumb:


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

pigglywiggly said:


> mine are just pets, my quails on the other hand are fattening up nicely.........
> 
> :2thumb:


cool, its nice to keep pets, whatever they are....even if they are tasty hee hee.

Iv never tried quail.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

nor had i till i had too many males hatch last year :blush:

home laid eggs are something else though, you really should try some


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Marinam2 said:


> It was something like *websellerltd*


That's the one - webnetsalesltd Arrived really quickly and easy to put together.



vonnie said:


> Oooh I love that watering can!!!!
> 
> Congratulations Brat. They look like they've made themselves right at home. Can't wait to see pics of the pekins too - they're such little characters.
> 
> Oh and a belated happy birthday. I hope you didn't spend ALL day watching the new girls !


Thank you! I did spend ages watching them, they're so funny! My OH did the same when he came home at 7am.. He was gonna be the one to let them out but I got up early especially as I was so excited lol!



punky_jen said:


> mmmmmmmmm dinner


Jen!! Nooooo lol, my OH is the only meat eater but he couldn't eat a pet.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

They do look like a few have bad scaly leg infestation. Needs rapid treatment. It'll just get worse.
I do hope that the pekins you are getting will be kept apart from the hybrids, for at least a month, due to cross infection etc. That and pekins with scaly leg suffer very very badly with legs being so short and feather covered. 
So your landlor finally said yes then? and the deeds say you can keep chickens?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

They wont be apart no, they are from the same lady.
Just found my first egg! 

Any reccomendations on the best scaly leg treatment? I'd rather go with one that's reccomended than just choose one.


----------



## punky_jen (Feb 22, 2007)

Yeah I get eggs and potatoes from a local farm, the colour of the yolk is something else compared to the shops isn't it? And the size of them....poor chickens bum...ouch.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Brat said:


> They wont be apart no, they are from the same lady.
> Just found my first egg!
> 
> Any reccomendations on the best scaly leg treatment? I'd rather go with one that's reccomended than just choose one.


 
you did read the reasons about keeping the pekins apart? yes?

Ivermectin drops, as has been mentioned a number of times on various poultry threads.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Yes I read it and as said - They are from the same place, I couldn't get them all home in one trip yesterday hence going back today. They've always been together.
Will order some of the stuff.


----------



## ambyglam (Nov 16, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> mine are just pets, my quails on the other hand are fattening up nicely.........
> 
> :2thumb:


I had pet quails, I even had one that lived indoors and was toilet trained!

yey for pets!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

I've got 2 nice big cockerals to kill, pluck and gut on Saturday. Got my brother coming round and staying over. So having those 2 for Saturday night tea. Not sure how I am cooking them as we are already having a lamb roast on Sunday.
Can't wait cause they are both nasty aggressive and noisey lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

i`ve never quite got the hang of plucking them, the rest i can cope with!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

My bantams are here, so cute!


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Two Golden pekins.. Betty and Wilma.












White one.. Matilda.


----------



## reptara (Feb 18, 2010)

They're all lovely, I really want some chickens and ducks


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they are "buff pekins" really not goldens.

nice though :2thumb: definatly the bested breed of pet bantie


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Lol yeah I know they're 'buff' (See sig ) but I told the children they laid golden eggs, so they're the golden chickens lol :lol:


----------



## shell2909 (Jun 30, 2008)

Awwww hon i'm glad you finally got them 
you are now the crazy chicken ladyyyy :lol2::flrt:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

shell2909 said:


> Awwww hon i'm glad you finally got them
> you are now the crazy chicken ladyyyy :lol2::flrt:


Hehe Mad chicken and cat lady! :2thumb:

Just found my 2nd and 3rd eggs;










:2thumb:

And the girls have made their dust bath;










Love this pic - Billina shaking her feathers and throwing dirt everywhere!!


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

they look very happy hens :2thumb:


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> they do make really small bantams the size of little pigeons you knows, ones that are fine in a coop and run, and you can let them out for a scratch while you`re about
> :whistling2:


Shhh I know! Stop encouraging me! :blush:
But as well as the dogs and reptiles there's also the ferrets. It's not something I'm discounting forever, but for now I spend enough money on looking after the zoo I've got. One day though...


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

tis my job to lead you astray :whistling2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

My first home grown fried egg!! Massive yolk!


----------



## Krista (Jul 18, 2009)

Hi,

Loving the Chicken Pics....more more more!

Congrats on the Egg find and I bet they tasted like real Eggs and not flavourless.

Jingle Bells.:2thumb:


----------



## xautomaticflowersx (Sep 7, 2009)

pigglywiggly said:


> tis my job to lead you astray :whistling2:


It might be working as well. :lol2:



Brat said:


> My first home grown fried egg!! Massive yolk!
> 
> image


Yum! Bet that made a satisfying sarnie.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Egg number 5 was very small lol, think it must have been from a bantam..











All of them together, waiting for us to throw food lol


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

That section of garden will be ruined in no time:lol2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

reptile_man_08 said:


> That section of garden will be ruined in no time:lol2:


It's getting there lol. The grass on the pic above was like this:










It's looking a bit less green now.. And their dustbath is getting bigger and bigger :lol:


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

Wait until winter -lovely muddy sludge:whistling2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

reptile_man_08 said:


> Wait until winter -lovely muddy sludge:whistling2:


Yum, can't wait! 

Will be stones and bark then I reckon lol.


----------



## reptile_man_08 (Jan 14, 2008)

They kick bark absolutely everywhere, but stones work well:2thumb:


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

bark went all slimy on me, it was `orrible


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

6 eggs today! That's the record so far, chuffed!!




























I have sleepy chooks today lol


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

mine have gone on strike! think its because they havnt been getting any wheat and are just on layers pellets so they are sulking, unless they are about to moult?


----------



## Antw23uk (Jan 12, 2009)

Great pics brat, they all look great. I cant wait to have chickens :2thumb:


----------



## Em_J (Dec 14, 2009)

We're getting chickens next year! I absolutely can't wait!! :2thumb:

Have put our names down for some ex-batts and then hopefully when they've established themselves some Maran x's 

Your bunch are lovely!


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

If you have finally treated the poor sods with Ivermectin for the chronic scaly leg, then the eggs should not be given out to anyone other than yourself if you are ok with eating them. It is a 14day no egg eating after Ivermectin.


----------



## pigglywiggly (Jul 19, 2008)

thats reminded me to do my chooks, buns and pigs now the weathers warming up

:2thumb:


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Brat said:


> The poor sods? LOL. No wonder you have such a reputation as a female dog. Do us a favour, spend less time being a catty, spiteful old hag on here and clean your house for your children, _the poor sods._


Well, your 'happy' worm and lice infested chickens must be sooo very proud to have an owner who crams them all in a tiny coop and thought nothing about the state that their legs are in. Just because they are chickens, to you, apparently they require less care. 
Did you get permission off your landlady to keep them? Was it ok with the deeds that you have them? Or did you just not give a crap about their longterm welfare?


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Re the scaly leg there are several treatment routes , have a read through this and make an informed choice Hun

Fowl Facts Information Center - Scaly Leg Mites

http://forums.thepoultrykeeper.co.uk/viewtopic.php?p=159202


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Well, your 'happy' worm and lice infested chickens must be sooo very proud to have an owner who crams them all in a tiny coop and thought nothing about the state that their legs are in. Just because they are chickens, to you, apparently they require less care.
> Did you get permission off your landlady to keep them? Was it ok with the deeds that you have them? Or did you just not give a crap about their longterm welfare?


Worm and lice infested? Wow you're good, you should be on the tele along with all that other psychic crap that is always on. Do us all a favour and keep your enormous ugly beak out. Goodness knows how you come to the conclusion that after a week of owning chickens, I think they deserve less care just because they're chickens is totally beyond me, I'm not the one who hoards animals. When was it you came and looked at my tiny coops? Oh yeah - You didn't, I'd quit with the assumptions, it makes you look like an idiot  
I'm not the only person who thinks you climb up onto your giraffe-like high horse, you're not god of the chickens just because you happen to have kept them a while, so wind your neck in and climb down before you fall.




wohic said:


> Re the scaly leg there are several treatment routes , have a read through this and make an informed choice Hun
> 
> Fowl Facts Information Center - Scaly Leg Mites
> 
> The Poultry Keeper • View topic - Scaly Leg Mite


Thanks Julia, we already have some - My OH picked it up from the local Farm store when he got us a sack of feed.
Although, I've already had others say they don't seem, I quote 'infested'.

I was also given Wormer with the chickens, just for Pimps record.


----------



## Pimperella (Sep 26, 2006)

Brat said:


> Worm and lice infested? Wow you're good, you should be on the tele along with all that other psychic crap that is always on. Do us all a favour and keep your enormous ugly beak out. Goodness knows how you come to the conclusion that after a week of owning chickens, I think they deserve less care just because they're chickens is totally beyond me, I'm not the one who hoards animals. When was it you came and looked at my tiny coops? Oh yeah - You didn't, I'd quit with the assumptions, it makes you look like an idiot
> I'm not the only person who thinks you climb up onto your giraffe-like high horse, you're not god of the chickens just because you happen to have kept them a while, so wind your neck in and climb down before you fall.
> 
> 
> ...


 
Lol you can really tell when you have hit a raw nerve with someone when they go to the level of trying personal insults lol 
Tho thing with Personal insults they require to have something factual behind them for them to be personal lol
But since as it as Odviously really hit that very raw nerve with you, you can tell that what I say has some elemant of truth in it.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

you can tell they have lice by the feathers missing behind the head and on the tails its a tel tale sign of lice, and if they have lice they havent been treated with invec what means they more than likely have worms.

scaley leg is a seriously problem and needs treating straight aways its very irrating to the chicken and can kill so pimps isnt been a bitch she is just telling you to treat as the longer you leave it the worse it is on the chooks, and the rule of thumb for chooks (banties) if i remember correctly is three foot square per chook in a coop your side i would put a trio of large fowl or a quad of banties


----------



## LiamRatSnake (Jul 3, 2007)

Brat said:


> Thanks Julia, we already have some - My OH picked it up from the local Farm store when he got us a sack of feed.
> Although, I've already had others say they don't seem, I quote 'infested'.
> 
> I was also given Wormer with the chickens, just for Pimps record.


Did you get your other coop yet? Because 10 in that is definitely not good and I haven't heard any updates yet, plus those eggs show that the coop isn't as clean as it should be, although it could be mud dragged in from outside. I'm afraid I have to disagree, they are infested with leg mite, some of them quite severely, although admittedly this happened before you got them. Be aware (seeing as I haven't seen an answer to this question) that if you're not keeping the chickens with the landlord's consent, they won't be easy to hide and it won't be nice, for the chickens, to get rid of them. You could even lose your house if you're breaking the contract, you see I remember the thread with you asking how to hide your pets from the landlord and can only assume he changed your contract.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Why do people have to get so personal?

If you want to offer advice do so but resorting to personal insults is not cool pimps...

Poor sods?

The things you get infractions for on here and the things you can just wade in with are ridiculous...


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Pimperella said:


> Lol you can really tell when you have hit a raw nerve with someone when they go to the level of trying personal insults lol
> Tho thing with Personal insults they require to have something factual behind them for them to be personal lol
> But since as it as Odviously really hit that very raw nerve with you, you can tell that what I say has some elemant of truth in it.


Believe me, it's factual and you know it  And obviously has a 'b' in it.



bosshogg said:


> you can tell they have lice by the feathers missing behind the head and on the tails its a tel tale sign of lice, and if they have lice they havent been treated with invec what means they more than likely have worms.
> 
> scaley leg is a seriously problem and needs treating straight aways its very irrating to the chicken and can kill so pimps isnt been a bitch she is just telling you to treat as the longer you leave it the worse it is on the chooks, and the rule of thumb for chooks (banties) if i remember correctly is three foot square per chook in a coop your side i would put a trio of large fowl or a quad of banties


Ahh and here's Pimps brigade. You're so far up her arse, I'd rather crap in my hands and clap than read your drivel.



LiamRatSnake said:


> Did you get your other coop yet? Because 10 in that is definitely not good and I haven't heard any updates yet, plus those eggs show that the coop isn't as clean as it should be, although it could be mud dragged in from outside. I'm afraid I have to disagree, they are infested with leg mite, some of them quite severely, although admittedly this happened before you got them. Be aware (seeing as I haven't seen an answer to this question) that if you're not keeping the chickens with the landlord's consent, they won't be easy to hide and it won't be nice, for the chickens, to get rid of them. You could even lose your house if you're breaking the contract, you see I remember the thread with you asking how to hide your pets from the landlord and can only assume he changed your contract.


1. Yes I did, if you read back, you'll see I mentioned my coops.
2. I clean the coop out, thankyou, I'm not a scumbag like some. What do you want me to do, clean their feet everytime they go in and out of the nest boxes all day?! They're busy tearing up part of my garden, I'm not gonna expect perfectly clean eggs 100% of the time, especially when I have a broody bantam in and out of the box all day.
3. Read above, they are already being treated.
4. The landlord knows.
5. Again, if you read correctly, I didn't ask how to HIDE my animals AT ALL. How the hell would I hide 3 cats?


---


Jesus, some people need to stop being such judgemental arseholes. No wonder this site has such a shite reputation and people don't bother even asking for advice when idiots come along assuming things and thinking they KNOW everything about everyone and everything. Instead of sitting there waiting to piss on everyones bonfires, why not take some happy pills? God knows half of you need to. No wonder a select few of you surround yourselves with animals, you don't have a clue how to talk to people nicely in the real world.


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Brat said:


> Believe me, it's factual and you know it  And obviously has a 'b' in it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Here comes the infraction for defending yourself....


----------



## wohic (Jun 19, 2006)

Pimp, I was going to PM you but as you seem to like everything in the open I will put it here.
I am fed up of the my way is the only way Brigade.......... how on earth do you expect to share your knowledge when you force it down peoples throats , all patronizing people is going to do is make you look unapproachable and rude which is a shame as you obviously have a wealth of knowledge to share, and with a more gentle approach (no matter how frustrated you may feel) people will be more likely to listen, but then surely you must already be aware of that ?

Brat would you like me to pm you some links to a couple of friendly helpful poultry forums that will help you with any questions with out implying that you need to be dragged off by the welfare police ?


We have a large flock of free Range chooks and have kept them 31 years, there is several large hen houses yet they all choose to roost in the caravan at night ..... and the other three 8 foot houses are empty (plans are afoot to put up a couple of runs and use them for meat birds)
They also have an abundance of nest boxes, yet two hens choose to lay in the porch and the rest squish in to the two favorites to lay, so no matter how much sawdust is down we get mucky eggs most days.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

wohic said:


> Pimp, I was going to PM you but as you seem to like everything in the open I will put it here.
> I am fed up of the my way is the only way Brigade.......... how on earth do you expect to share your knowledge when you force it down peoples throats , all patronizing people is going to do is make you look unapproachable and rude which is a shame as you obviously have a wealth of knowledge to share, and with a more gentle approach (no matter how frustrated you may feel) people will be more likely to listen, but then surely you must already be aware of that ?
> *
> Brat would you like me to pm you some links to a couple of friendly helpful poultry forums that will help you with any questions with out implying that you need to be dragged off by the welfare police ?*
> ...


Thanks Julia, that'd be great - I did join one absolutely ages ago to find out more, but it was an American one so they tend to do some things a little differently.


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

I'm totally eaten up with jealousy over your little flock! And the lovely eggs!


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

Brat your chickens are adorable!! From what I have read you seem to love them to bits & are doing everything correctly.: victory: Those few lowlife's who have to slate people clearly have nothing better to do than nit pick at people who lead better live's than them.. :whistling2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

diamondlil said:


> I'm totally eaten up with jealousy over your little flock! And the lovely eggs!


Thanks, I love them! :flrt:



LiveYourLife said:


> Brat your chickens are adorable!! From what I have read you seem to love them to bits & are doing everything correctly.: victory: Those few lowlife's who have to slate people clearly have nothing better to do than nit pick at people who lead better live's than them.. :whistling2:



Aww thanks LYL, We absolutely adore them! My boyfriend hasn't eaten chicken since we've had them - Talk about guilt tripping from the chooks or what lol!
There are always certain people on each section of the forum who have to jump on their high horse, it's a shame because doing that makes new people not want to ask questions and so therefore wont get things right with the care of their animals as they've seen how people talk to people like crap, so it kinda backfires and they can only thank themselves for ruining it for others. Idiots, the lot of them.


----------



## LiveYourLife (Jun 11, 2009)

Brat said:


> Thanks, I love them! :flrt:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I dont think I could eat chicken if I owned them!
Indeed.. usually thats why people ask questions, because they dont know or arent sure.. but instead of people answering the questions they came here to ask they are ripped apart! Not everyone is perfect & every story has different circumstances, but yes your right..
Idiots!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

It doesnt matter how much acreage we give our chickens at the sanctuary we still get mucky eggs:lol2:


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

LiveYourLife said:


> I dont think I could eat chicken if I owned them!
> Indeed.. usually thats why people ask questions, because they dont know or arent sure.. but instead of people answering the questions they came here to ask they are ripped apart! Not everyone is perfect & every story has different circumstances, but yes your right..
> Idiots!


I've been vegetarian for over 20 years so they haven't affected me in that way but I think my boyfriend was surprised how guilty they've made him feel.. and I'm surprised how much he loves them, even on his days off he races to get up at 7am to let them out of the coops.. So cute!



Shell195 said:


> It doesnt matter how much acreage we give our chickens at the sanctuary we still get mucky eggs:lol2:


Aahhh so I don't need that doormat at the entrance to the nest boxes then? Lol I'll go remove it and tell the beggar boy he can go home and stop polishing the chooks feet too! :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Well that was dealt with really well! : victory:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Brat, Pimperella has a wealth of knowledge on poultry, & although her posts may come across as brash & harsh, if you look beyond the initial abruptness, you will see she really cares about the animal's welfare & is advising for the benefit of both the chickens (which are lovely by the way) & you. 

I don't have that much knowledge on poultry (I know the basics) but I do know from experience at a place I have worked at, that parasites on chickens need swift & hard treatment to prevent their spread through a flock, & to halt the detrimental effects on the birds. There are a few products on the market for treatment of the various ectoparasites that affect poultry. 

I'm sure your over the moon with your chickens, & rightly so. If I had a bigger garden, I would definately have some chooks & some ducks! :2thumb:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Brat, Pimperella has a wealth of knowledge on poultry, & although her posts may come across as brash & harsh, if you look beyond the initial abruptness, you will see she really cares about the animal's welfare & is advising for the benefit of both the chickens (which are lovely by the way) & you.
> 
> I don't have that much knowledge on poultry (I know the basics) but I do know from experience at a place I have worked at, that parasites on chickens need swift & hard treatment to prevent their spread through a flock, & to halt the detrimental effects on the birds. There are a few products on the market for treatment of the various ectoparasites that affect poultry.
> 
> I'm sure your over the moon with your chickens, & rightly so. If I had a bigger garden, I would definately have some chooks & some ducks! :2thumb:


:whistling2:
YouTube - TS: Lacking in Moral Fiber


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> :whistling2:
> YouTube - TS: Lacking in Moral Fiber


Eh? :lol2:


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> Eh? :lol2:


haha, you watch it?



> _He's always been lacking in moral fibre...
> _
> *He knows alot about sean connory though!
> *
> _Its hardly a substitute..._


haha, my point is she could know everything there is to know about chickens and still not have the right to speak the way she did....

In my opinion we worry too much about people slipping up and swearing when we should really be looking at this site as a whole and realising that the sites reputation is suffering because of things like this.....

Just my opinion of-course 

Also, Train Spotting is an epic movie 8)


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Brat, Pimperella has a wealth of knowledge on poultry, & although her posts may come across as brash & harsh, if you look beyond the initial abruptness, you will see she really cares about the animal's welfare & is advising for the benefit of both the chickens (which are lovely by the way) & you.
> 
> I don't have that much knowledge on poultry (I know the basics) but I do know from experience at a place I have worked at, that parasites on chickens need swift & hard treatment to prevent their spread through a flock, & to halt the detrimental effects on the birds. There are a few products on the market for treatment of the various ectoparasites that affect poultry.
> 
> I'm sure your over the moon with your chickens, & rightly so. If I had a bigger garden, I would definately have some chooks & some ducks! :2thumb:


So if someone with extensive knowledge and experience in keeping marmosets critisised your set-up, using brash & harsh words, riding rough-shod over your feelings, you'd accept it?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> haha, you watch it?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I watched it but with Lola, my Blue-Fronted Amazon parrot having a noisy session, I did not catch any relevance.

I think when Pimperella called Brat's chickens poor sods, she didn't mean it in the way it may have been taken. If you posted a pic of your dog, & I could see it had a tick on it's neck, I might post & say "oh look, the poor sod has got a tick on his neck". See?


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

diamondlil said:


> So if someone with extensive knowledge and experience in keeping marmosets critisised your set-up, using brash & harsh words, riding rough-shod over your feelings, you'd accept it?


Whoa, don't shoot the peace-keeper! :lol2:

I see your point


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> I watched it but with Lola, my Blue-Fronted Amazon parrot having a noisy session, I did not catch any relevance.
> 
> I think when Pimperella called Brat's chickens poor sods, she didn't mean it in the way it may have been taken. If you posted a pic of your dog, & I could see it had a tick on it's neck, *I might post & say "oh look, the poor sod has got a tick on his neck". See?*


I do :hmm:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> I do :hmm:


I'm just trying to say, it might not have been a malicious remark, thats all. 

Group hug?


----------



## bobby (Sep 26, 2006)

Zoo-Man said:


> I'm just trying to say, it might not have been a malicious remark, thats all.
> 
> Group hug?


haha Indeed :grouphug:


----------



## diamondlil (May 7, 2008)

Zoo-Man said:


> Whoa, don't shoot the peace-keeper! :lol2:
> 
> I see your point


I don't want to shoot anyone! :lol2:
It just gets so the 'My way or you're a terrible person' mentality threatens any chance of meaningful discussion. Something along the lines of 'how is the scaly leg treatment coming along' would have been prhaps better. No need for excessive sugar-coating if there are concerns about husbandry, but no need for WW3 to break out either IMO


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

bobby said:


> haha Indeed :grouphug:


Mmmmm,.....

BOBBY! Watch where your putting your hands!!! :gasp:


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

diamondlil said:


> I don't want to shoot anyone! :lol2:
> It just gets so the 'My way or you're a terrible person' mentality threatens any chance of meaningful discussion. Something along the lines of 'how is the scaly leg treatment coming along' would have been prhaps better. No need for excessive sugar-coating if there are concerns about husbandry, but no need for WW3 to break out either IMO


Agreed :notworthy:


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

Zoo-Man said:


> Mmmmm,.....
> 
> BOBBY! Watch where your putting your hands!!! :gasp:


haha. Mind if I join... :grouphug:

So Brat, I've been reading the whole thing and how are the chooks?
I'd love some ex-bats but I don't have a garden so to speak so wouldn't really be fair.


----------



## bosshogg (Nov 19, 2006)

Brat said:


> hh and here's Pimps brigade. You're so far up her arse, I'd rather crap in my hands and clap than read your drivel.


WOW what did i deserve to be jumped on like that I was nothing but polite in my reply to you, im not pimps brigade, yes me and Pimp are good friends but that had nothing to do with my reply to you as anyone can see they have leg mite and I was pointin that out I didnt even mention Laura in my post 

its up to you don't treat your chickens when they have a serious infestation and live in ignorance that there fine, or just admit they have it and treat them instead of posting bitchy comments to people who are only trying to help as they have had chickens and other poultry for a long time that includes me, pimps and Liam


----------



## MissCat (Mar 9, 2009)

Sorry to poke my nose in...buuut...where is the post where Brat says she is NOT treating her chickens for mites/lice/whatever else may or may not be lurking...?


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Zoo-Man said:


> Brat, Pimperella has a wealth of knowledge on poultry, & although her posts may come across as brash & harsh, if you look beyond the initial abruptness, you will see she really cares about the animal's welfare & is advising for the benefit of both the chickens (which are lovely by the way) & you.
> 
> I don't have that much knowledge on poultry (I know the basics) but I do know from experience at a place I have worked at, that parasites on chickens need swift & hard treatment to prevent their spread through a flock, & to halt the detrimental effects on the birds. There are a few products on the market for treatment of the various ectoparasites that affect poultry.
> 
> I'm sure your over the moon with your chickens, & rightly so. If I had a bigger garden, I would definately have some chooks & some ducks! :2thumb:


Sorry Colin, but I dont care to look beyond somebody who doesn't have ANY people skills. She can sit in her garden with her hundreds of chooks making chickens sounds for all care, that's the sort of mentality that comes across everytime she types something.

I wish people would read the whole thread.



Zoo-Man said:


> I think when Pimperella called Brat's chickens poor sods, she didn't mean it in the way it may have been taken. If you posted a pic of your dog, & I could see it had a tick on it's neck, I might post & say "oh look, the poor sod has got a tick on his neck". See?


That's not my problem, it's the overall attitude she has when she types anything to anyone. She thinks she is better than everyone else, have a look through her posts where new people are looking for help, she's a vile creature.



Lee2211 said:


> haha. Mind if I join... :grouphug:
> 
> So Brat, I've been reading the whole thing and how are the chooks?
> I'd love some ex-bats but I don't have a garden so to speak so wouldn't really be fair.


Hi Lee, they're all doing well, laying daily - So much fun to watch. My 3 year old niece came over today and met them for the first time and she loved them, they were eating corn from her hand 



bosshogg said:


> WOW what did i deserve to be jumped on like that I was nothing but polite in my reply to you, im not pimps brigade, yes me and Pimp are good friends but that had nothing to do with my reply to you as anyone can see they have leg mite and I was pointin that out I didnt even mention Laura in my post
> 
> its up to you don't treat your chickens when they have a serious infestation and live in ignorance that there fine, or just admit they have it and treat them instead of posting bitchy comments to people who are only trying to help as they have had chickens and other poultry for a long time that includes me, pimps and Liam


Feel free to read the thread again, if not, butt out and stick your beak in elsewhere. Thanks.



MissCat said:


> Sorry to poke my nose in...buuut...where is the post where Brat says she is NOT treating her chickens for mites/lice/whatever else may or may not be lurking...?


Poke your nose in all you like Cat, you're the first person to have read it all 
It's the people with beaks that need to keep them out, or learn to read correctly.


----------



## Lee2211 (Jan 28, 2010)

Awww that's good to hear, are their eggs nicer than normal shop ones?
I don't really like eggs but I don't know wether they taste nicer than normal ones lol.


----------



## Brat (Oct 7, 2007)

Lee2211 said:


> Awww that's good to hear, are their eggs nicer than normal shop ones?
> I don't really like eggs but I don't know wether they taste nicer than normal ones lol.


I'm not a huge fan of eggs and neither is my boyfriend lol! But they certainly have bigger yolks than shop bought ones.
We are forcing ourselves to like them though.. I can manage fried egg sandwiches with beans and sauce and he is starting to like boiled eggs, he's gonna try poached next.


----------

